# quant economist CFA abu dhabi salary expectation



## btvs2000 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,
Ignoring other allowances for now, what would you expect the base salary to be of a quant economist with CFA in Abu Dhabi?
my understanding from 2012 salary survey's is around US$200,000 per annum. Thoughts?
thanks in advance,
john


----------

